
NRO Key Talking Points: NGA Sentient (2016; approved for release 2-19-2019) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.nro.gov/Portals/65/documents/foia/declass/ForAll/051719/F-2018-00108_C05112983.pdf
======
bookofjoe
Excellent discussion: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20746926/sentient-
nationa...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20746926/sentient-national-
reconnaissance-office-spy-satellites-artificial-intelligence-ai)

